# Gold Star Mothers



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I received this in the email and thought it was worth sharing.....-

Gold Star Mothers is an organization made up of women whose sons were killed in military combat during service in the United States armed forces.

Recently a delegation of New York State Gold Star Mothers made a trip to Washington, DC, to discuss various concerns with their elected representatives.

According to published reports, there was only one politician who refused to meet with these ladies.

Can you guess which politician that might be?

Was it New York Senator Charles Schumer? Nope, he met with them.

Try again.

Do you know anyone serving in the Senate who has never showed anything but contempt for our military?

Do you happen to know the name of any politician in Washington who's husband once wrote of his loathing for the military? Now you're getting warm! You got it!

None other than the Queen herself, Hillary Rotten Clinton. She refused repeated requests to meet with the Gold Star Mothers.

Now, please don't tell me you're surprised. This woman wants to be President of the United States --- and there is a huge percentage of Voters who are eager to help her achieve that goal.

May you sleep in peace always...and please....hug or thank a Veteran for that privilege.

Think about this one !!!

Don't forget, our girl, Hillary Rodham Clinton, as a New York Senator, now comes under this fancy congressional Retirement and Staffing Plan.

It's common knowledge that, in order for her to establish NYS residency, they purchased a million+ dollar house in upscale Chappaqua, NY.

Makes sense.

Now, they are entitled to Secret Service protection for life.

Still makes sense.

Here is where it becomes interesting. The mortgage payments hover at about $10,000 per month. BUT, an extra residency had to be built within the acreage in order to house the Secret Service agents..

The Clinton's now charge the Secret Service $10,000 monthly rent for the use of said Secret Service residence and that rent is just about equal to their mortgage payment, meaning that we, the tax payers, are paying the Clinton's mortgage, their transportation, their safety and security, their 12 man staff, and it's all perfectly legal.

Sincerely, 
Cdr. Hamilton McWhorter USN (ret)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope, not surprised at all. How can someone be so blatantly two-faced and people not see that. She makes me sick. uke:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

A well respected, fellow member of this site sent me the following message. I apologize for posting this subject without verifying its content without prior research.
-------------------------------------------------------------

I received this very same email from my sister some time back. Having been bitten before by such emails I always do a little search on them before passing them on. Might want to read this link.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/blgoldstar.htm

then scroll down to the bottom for this link on the secret service rent money.

http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/blclinton.htm

Still doesn't change what kind of person she really is but like I said, I got caught a couple times myself....


----------



## usmccripe (Mar 17, 2006)

isn't it funny how things can get so turned around when someone is set on burning or making the that days gossip. i never want her near the white house again. especially as president. but still funny either way


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

This urban legend or hoax has been around a long time, Anyone who falls for this crap should come up here and I will sell them a few acres of my banana plantation in ND. Had a female send me this once and I clicked reply with all with the information from hoax busters. about 30 received my reply.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

adokken said:


> This urban legend or hoax has been around a long time, Anyone who falls for this crap should come up here and I will sell them a few acres of my banana plantation in ND. Had a female send me this once and I clicked reply with all with the information from hoax busters. about 30 received my reply.


It's really not that unbelievable though considering some of the other scams they've done (WhiteWater) , but I'm glade that it's not true. :beer:


----------

